# Debating setting up this year



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been off this forum for a while I guess. Halloween hasn't been my top priority lately.

I've been sick for over a year now with near constant stomach pain and a growing fatigue. After months of going to doctors who know as much about medicine as my dog, I ended up flying to Seattle to find someone who could tell me I was allergic to pretty much everything I'd been eating.

This is good news, and the stomach pain more or less ended. However, I'm exhausted. Mentally and physically, I don't have much in me. Running on empty, if you will.

Now October has rolled around. And I feel stuck between two apposing sides. Part of me wants to try and set up the yard display like normal, just not adding anything. But then the other part of me doesn't want to do anything halfway, I want to do it bigger and better every year. That simply isn't going to happen.

The other problem is how bad I feel generally. Halloween is always stressful for me worrying about my display. Don't get me wrong, it's an enjoyable stress, like a hike. However, no one wants to start a hike while totally exhausted to begin with. 

I don't know, I feel like someone else has dealt with something at least close to this, I was just interested to see what others did to fix it. I also figured it'd be nice to write some of this down. Even if I don't set up, I still love this time of year more than anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I think that the desire to be bigger and better every year is beneficial when you're starting out, but you can't continue on that trajectory forever! Glad that your Halloween spirit is intact whether you set up your display or not. If you decide to do a scaled-down version this year, it might be a great opportunity to feature selected props in a whole new way. I hope you do it & feel great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your long time illness. Glad you are mending. Just the stress of being ill can really wear a person down. Sending prayer your way for strength.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds a lot like gluten sensitivity. Was that the diagnosis?

Stari's advice is well worth considering. You don't need the added stress of attempting bigger and better on top of physical exhaustion. A scaled down version that features your favorite props will add freshness and still be manageable.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

While I'm not sick, I've had a busy year and with recently having to get my oldest off to her first year of college half way across the county I decided that I wasn't going to set up a display this year as I hadn't done any of the early work I usually do, pulling out props, testing, touching up and such. I've also been redoing 3 bedrooms as her siblings were clamoring to move "up" to the bigger rooms so that has taken a lot of time as well. 
While some have let me know they're disappointed I won't be doing anything, I actually feel great! Not having to worry about anything this year is a welcome feeling and while I get having "good stress" this time of year, having none is a real nice change. I'm really looking forward to just going out an enjoying what others are doing as I never get to when I'm doing my own display.
Now, I'm not quitting and plan on doing this for many more years, but I think taking a year off is just what I needed and will only make things better come this time next year!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Ninja, I'm glad to see you back. Just the other day I was wondering what you were up to. I'm sorry to hear you've been sick. As one who has been in your shoes I say take the year off. Stress can be harmful if you are already run down. Take this year to recharge, and enjoy someone else's work for a change. Next year you'll come back energetic and full of new ideas. But find somewhere to be. You don't want to stay home and explain your situation to everyone. It would just make you feel worse. Good to see you back, and take it easy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. Would you rather go "bigger and better" this year, and cause lasting harm that keep you from being able to haunt ever again, or would you rather take a year off, recharge your batteries and come back strong in 2014? Take this year off, catch a couple of pro haunts, relax and recharge. Start back building in 2014, and come back with much more cool new stuff. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the support. I'm hearing a lot of good points.



RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds a lot like gluten sensitivity. Was that the diagnosis?


I think the long list came out to me being allergic to:

Gluten, milk, yeast, soy, egg, potato, citrus, sesame, rye, barley, blueberry, pineapple, cranberry, banana, coffee bean, pecan, squash, zucchini, as well as the always popular duck egg. I think it all came down to duck egg personally.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Plastic Ninja said:


> Gluten, milk, yeast, soy, egg, potato, citrus, sesame, rye, barley, blueberry, pineapple, cranberry, banana, coffee bean, pecan, squash, zucchini, as well as the always popular duck egg. I think it all came down to duck egg personally.


So, basically, you can eat dirt and worms? That sucks....


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So, basically, you can eat dirt and worms? That sucks....


My new favorite food is biscuits made from corn flour and goat yogurt, if that gives you any idea. I can't have much suger for a while either, so I pretty much live for watermelon.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

So, so sorry but really glad you got a good workup. A dear friend basically couldn't eat anything on your list for 2 years and she went back for a dr. visit and it had all disappeared. Probably a virus that her immune system dysfunctioned over. Allergies are an auto-immune reaction so it could be that your immune system is taking it out on the wrong antigens. Keep getting checked.

In the meantime - take a year off, enjoy the holiday and next year, you and your corn muffins will be back and better than ever.

M


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd recommend taking it easy. If that means a more modest setup that you can enjoy, you might have some fun with it. Take care of your health first and foremost, with that- mental health is important too and doing something that won't stress you too much could be beneficial. 

Good luck with the recovery, not to sound like a pushy old lady, but if you are only sixteen, you are still growing so take good care of that body so that when you are ancient like me, you can still be haunting


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dude, take it easy. You have a whole bunch of Halloweens ahead of you. 
FWIW, I didn't set up last year & doubt I will this year. Between my wife's ongoing health issues, losing my father in law last January, & a kid starting school 1600 miles away from home, I just don't have it in me. Doesn't mean I don't still love it - it's just not a priority right now.


----------

